# The death of a loved cat.



## lalsr1988

I know it's not the same as losing a person, but it still bites deep. So I thought I would post a little something about him to help, a small tribute to him of you will.

His name was Furball. He was white with streaks of gray and a gray square on his head. He loved to be scratched there. He loved any form of attention. Slept with us on the bed. He loved to eat and was impatient when it came time for cat food.  

He was only 6 years old. It appeared to be an acute heart problem.My wife and I found him as a kitten, abandoned on a NYC subway. Loved him right away. His original name was Shadow, but Furball quickly became his new name. He would eat laying down. And on a hot day he would sleep on his back with his paws up. He was very loved, and I believe he was a happy cat.

The hardest part for me, is that the ground is frozen, so we can't bury him, and I don't have the money to have him cremated. So he was wrapped up in a towel and put in a box and left in a dumpster...I hate myself for that. This all happened a couple of hours ago, so its still fresh. 

I love you Furball, you will be missed. I hope your soul is wondered with all of your favorite things, and a big window to look out of. Bye buddy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frostrose

R.I.P little guy.Love you and I will miss you.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Amazing how an animal can hold your heart. Our first cat, when I was still marred, a calico with six toes, used to lie on me quite a bit. I loved her. She made me feel so good. I would pet her a little then just let her lie there. Your post made me think of her. She died from kidney problems.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## YinPrincess

Rest in Peace, Furball. 

I am so sorry for your loss. It's not the same as losing a person... But no less painful... Sometimes, it's even more painful! Animals are unconditional, nonjudgmental, and sometimes more loyal than a lot of people on this planet! It seems as though he was very lucky to have a kind soul such as yourself to take him in and make him a part of your family. 

I wrote here when I lost 3 of my 12 year old Leopard Geckos in one months' time. They were sisters. I still have one "sister" left (who actually turned out to be male). If he lives to next June he'll turn 13... And I've had him since he was 4 weeks old. I will be a mess when he passes.

Yes, I know he's a lizard. A lizard who comes running when you call his name and loves to sneak people food from your hands...  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lalsr1988

Thank you for your sympathies. It was nice to read stories from other people who have gone through the same thing.


----------



## dormant

We have lost two cats over the past 4 years or so, and have four now. I totally understand your loss as they are part of the familly. 

The last one we lost was definitely my lap cat. He would always go to sleep on my lap as I watched TV in the evening. The worst part was that we were out of town the few days before Thanksgiving 2011. We were driving home when my wife got an email for our cleaning lady that she found a dead cat. When we got home, we saw that it was Shadow. It really hurt that I was not home for him when he needed me.


----------



## RandomDude

Losing pets is the worst, when I lost mine (old age) my family mourned with me. We really miss him, he always came home pawing around like a champ - triumph from his victories fighting on the street lol

Had many nicknames, like Caesar (from his victory strides) and Gangster (cause he went out on the street to start fights lol), yet despite a beast of a cat that he was, he was very adorable and loving at home. Especially with our daughter, patient he was! Think he loved his whiskers pulled cause he kept coming back for more lol

Sad to see him go while our daughter is still young though.

Memories, he always gave me that cute look (like on my avatar), before I pick up him then his eyes go O.O as he looks around trying to find out how to escape haha, we had lots of fun. I try to think about the good times we've shared so he lives on through our memories, softens the loss.


----------



## 827Aug

So sorry for for your loss. May your heart heal soon. I've lost so many animals over the years. It's never easy. When my beloved horse died back in 2005, it nearly killed me. She had been a family member for 30 years.


----------



## Maneo

sorry for the loss of your Furball. Pets are as much a part of the family and make such a difference in our lives.


----------



## lalsr1988

yes, an important member of our family. Felt him the other night on the bed, guess it was his spirit. RIP Furball.


----------



## calvin

Its ok lalsr,
My cat made it for 18 years,when she had to go I bawled my eyes out,my son was eleven at her time,just a couple years ago.
Pets are friends and its hard to let them go.
I'm sorry about Furball.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honest opinion

I am so sorry for your loss,I know how it feel we lost our cat almost 2 years ago and I can't forget her ,I don't think I have the strength to get another cat ,the fear of losing another one and the pain the come with it is too much to handle for me and my kids ,she still visit me in my dreams ,good bye furball


----------



## debster

I am crying while reading this and all the replies. Furball sounds like he was a great cat. They all have their unique personalities which is awesome. I'm sorry for your loss. 

We have 2 (formerly 3) who are now 15 and 16 years old. Jasper is a ginger tom who is very gentle but also a great hunter. The funniest things about him is that he follows my daughter all around the house wherever she goes and he used to climb a ladder of stairs up to her loft bed when she used to have one. Phoebe (the oldest) is the cranky cat, but has been all her life. We say she has permanent PMS. She is a calico and very beautiful and we love her anyways. But it is because she was so cranky, that we ended up with two more after her. Winston passed away last year. He was a big fat pear shaped furball. He couldn't hunt or hurt a thing which we found so endearing. He developed fatty liver syndrome (second time) which is why we had to say goodbye to such a sweet kitty. He is buried in our front yard. I worry about the other two as they are showing their age and not able to groom themselves much anymore. 

I am also already grief stricken about our dog who is nearly 13 and really showing signs of going downhill fast. He is losing a lot of weight, very restless and has trouble with his back legs. He is a big dog (Standard Poodle). We have already decided not to get another dog because (1) I don't think I can bear losing another and even though he is not a perfect dog, to me he is perfect (2) we are trying to simplify our lives as we age and also reduce expenses. I am sick about losing him. I'm also concerned about how we will bury him if it happens in winter and the cost to have him cremated.

Bottom line. I feel your pain. RIP Furball.


----------



## ladybird

It is very hard to loose a family pet. WE lost 2 of ours within a month of each other. One was only 10 and his son was 9. 

I am so very sorry for you loss, i know how hard it is


----------

